
At least four more die on Everest amid overcrowding concerns - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/24/three-more-die-on-everest-amid-concerns-about-overcrowding
======
joelx
Horrifying. There should be someone with authority to give orders to turn back
to private expeditions to prevent these issues that occur when private
expeditions compete without regulations.

